# Nominate your favorite skyscrapers for induction in the Skyscraper Hall of Fame



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

The Skyscraper Hall of Fame (http://www.skyscraperhalloffame.com) is a tribute to all skyscrapers that stand or stood out, literally and figuratively! It just opened up with the induction of 15 skyscrapers that at one point were the tallest building in the world.

Once a year you all get a shot at inducting a skyscraper and now is the time to start pointing our your suggestions. The top 16 suggestions will go into a tournament to see which one will make it.

Rules:
- 3 skyscraper nominations max
- skyscraper must be over 10 years old

Happy nominating!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Shun Hing Square
CITIC Plaza
Jin Mao Tower

dominated their representive skylines that are now amongst the world best. All three are architectural masterpieces that still are eye-catching in their skylines despite being of the first wave of towers. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Blergh. It'll just be _yet another_ Chrysler vs. Petronas. What's even the point? No other towers get to be appreciated. hno:

Over 10 years old:

*edit*
Trump World Tower, NYC: One of the most confident looking buildings in history.








picture by beanhead4529 

Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis: One of the best Deco Postmodernist builings on Earth








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8370/8497298529_25991cfecc_z.jpg

Toronto Dominion Center, Toronto: Modernist heaven








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3580/3364133629_647f0e5cb9_z.jpg


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

both the WTC and Woolworth are already on the list.

i nominate:
Bank of China Tower, HK.








GE Buiding, NYC.









Emirates Towers, Dubai


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

My nominations:

1. Tour Montparnasse (Paris)









- Marina City (Chicago)









3. 30 St. Mary Axe (London)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

edit


----------



## R.K.Teck (Oct 1, 2010)

Gherkin, London.









http://www.muralswallpaper.co.uk/si...blic/product_images/City-Gherkin-at-Night.jpg


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Blergh. It'll just be _yet another_ Chrysler vs. Petronas. What's even the point? No other towers get to be appreciated.


These are already inducted as former world's tallest buildings, so no worries.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Torre del Agua, Water Tower, Zaragoza


----------



## vinterriket (Apr 15, 2009)

*Aon Center, Chicago*










*John Hancock Center, Chicago*


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

i want to nominate 

Trump World Tower









two international Finance centre









jin mao


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

- 570 Lexington Avenue, New York 
- 70 Pine Street, New York
*- Trump World Tower, New York*








paololivorno


----------



## upwards (Feb 8, 2011)

two international finance center hong kong











http://jaweirassociates.com/Photo%20Galery.htm


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

For me:

1) Transamerica Pyramide 










2) An other Trump Tower but this one is at Chicago










3) And, for Paris, the First


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

People read the rules

- skyscraper must be over 10 years old


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Marina City, Chicago










TransAmerica Pyramid, San Francisco










Genex Tower, Belgrade as the best brutalist tower in the world


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

1) 30 St Mary Axe - The Gherkin - London (Built 2003, so JUST about fine for the year rule)

2) Empire State Building - New York City

3) Bank of China Building - Hong Kong

My list would be totally different if it weren't for that 10 year rule, but the Gherkin is definately the greatest in my opinion.

Happy voting everyone!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

gherkin london

two international finance center hong kong

burj al arab


----------



## Matt986 (Apr 26, 2007)

The Flatiron Building is still one of the coolest buildings ever constructed:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*New York Life Insurance, Montreal, 1887-1888*
It's considered the first skyscraper built in Canada. Not very tall by today's standards, but one of the oldest skyscrapers still standing.










Courtesy of touristlink



*Toronto-Dominion Centre, Toronto, 1967-1969*
It's the largest collection of Mies van der Rohe office buildings in the world. 


TD Centre by john fitzgerald in toronto, on Flickr


patterns by ronnie.yip, on Flickr

*Royal York Hotel, Toronto, 1929*
When constructed it was the tallest building outside the United States and remains the largest structure built in the Chateau Style.









Courtesy of the National Post


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> *New York Life Insurance, Montreal, 1887-1888*
> It's considered the first skyscraper built in Canada.
> 
> 
> ...



^^

Wow, skyscraper in Lilliput! And you are the Modern Gulliver! :nuts:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Wow, skyscraper in Lilliput! And you are the Modern Gulliver! :nuts:


Skyscrapers have certainly come a long way since their inception, but it's important that we not forget their humble origins. They paved the way for what followed.


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

TransAmerica Pyramid, San Francisco
Gherkin, London
Bank of China Tower, HK


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Bitexco Financial Tower, Saigon / Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*
One of world's most iconic skyscrapers featuring an elegant lotus flower (national symbol of Vietnam) and a nice helipad. It's the main feature of Saigon's skyline.

















*Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis, USA*
One of the best post-modernist examples in history, a really nice building. (left)









*IFC, Hong Kong, China*
Just truly amazing.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ bitexco was build after 2003, but beautiful building, i do agree


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Oops, no Bitexco then. I´ll choose another one... *Trump World Tower*, NYC. It´s so elegant.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Flatiron Building, NYC.
Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai.
US Bank Tower, LA


----------



## Vnofd5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Over 10 years old, eh? Fair enough... 
I suppose you can't go wrong with One Canada Square. 









MesseTurm, Frankfurt.









The Gherkin, London.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ They must be older than 10 years...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wisma 46 *- Jakarta, Jakarta S.C.R., Indonesia :
_Currently the tallest building in Indonesia_ | completed: *1996*


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
John Hancock Center, Chicago
Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai


----------



## mangazu (Jul 14, 2010)

*Torre Mayor, Mexico City*

At the time it was built, Torre Mayor was the tallest building in Latin America with over 225m. Torre Mayor is also known as the _strongest building_ on Earth, due to its tremendous earthquake resistance. It was designed to withstand earthquakes measuring 8.5 on the Richter Scale. Even Discovery Channel did an especial episode on the contruction of this amazing tower. Is known as a landmark in all Latin Amercia.. Built in 2003


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur
Built: 2001
Height: 310 meter
Floor: 55
Architect: Hijjas Kasturi




























Reason: The 2nd tallest building in Malaysia after the twin. A supertall. Original design that was copied/enhanced by Saigon's Bitexco and Ironman's Stark Tower.


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Menara Maybank, Kuala Lumpur
Built: 1988
Height: 244 meter
Floor: 50
Architect: Hijjas Kasturi




























Reason: Tallest building in Malaysia before the twin is completed. Imposing, commanding and timeless.


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Menara KOMTAR, Penang
Built: 1985
Height: 232 meter
Floor: 65
Architect: Team 3




























Reason: KOMTAR was the 2nd tallest building in Asia when it was topped out. It remained the tallest building in Malaysia before Menara Maybank is completed. It is one of the few real life towering inferno and survived the raging fire.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

for me...
1) IFC,HK
2)Bank of China,HK
3)Menara Maybank,KL


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Moscow State University, Europe's talllest from 1953 until 1990









wikipedia



Messeturm Frankfurt, Europe's tallest from 1990-1997:









wikipedia


----------



## jdjones (Feb 16, 2010)

1. Burj al Arab, Dubai
2. Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco

And although not a skyscraper, it is worthy of a mention as it is the first 'modern building' due to it being the first built with a metal framed glass curtain wall, without this many other candidates would not have been possible:

3. Oriel Chambers, Liverpool


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Burj al Arab - Dubai
Wells Fargo Center - Minneapolis
Moscow State University - Moscow


----------



## shard97 (Feb 11, 2012)

NatWest Tower, London
1 Canada Square
Trump Tower, Chicago


----------



## PangolinOne (Mar 7, 2013)

*1. Al Faisaliah Center, Riyadh.*

















*2. Lake Point Tower, Chicago*










*3. Seagram Building, NY*










But I will have changed my mind on these by tomorrow.


----------



## Flinch (Dec 12, 2012)

*Torre Mayor*
-Tallest in Mexico (225.4 meters)
-Located in Mexico City
-Built in 2003


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

My vote goes for Torre Mayor in Mexico City 

^^^^^^^^^^^^

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

mangazu said:


> *Torre Mayor, Mexico City*
> 
> At the time it was built, Torre Mayor was the tallest building in Latin America with over 225m. Torre Mayor is also known as the _strongest building_ on Earth, due to its tremendous earthquake resistance. It was designed to withstand earthquakes measuring 8.5 on the Richter Scale. Even Discovery Channel did an especial episode on the contruction of this amazing tower. Is known as a landmark in all Latin Amercia.. Built in 2003


This is a nice pic!

:cheers:


----------



## Vermette (May 16, 2013)

1. Kingdom Centre









2. Lake Point Tower










3. Tuntex Sky Tower


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

GE Building, NY
John Hancock Center, Chicago
Transamerica Pyramid, SF


----------



## TaxiRide (Feb 4, 2012)

Transamerica Pyramid - San Francisco









Flatiron Building - New York City









Grattacielo Pirelli - Milano (was one of the highest reinforced concrete structure in the world)


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Bank of China, Hong Kong
Chrysler Building, NY
Empire State Building, NY


----------



## Out-south (May 5, 2013)

*Top 3 (Chi-town)*

My top three are.....

1. Sears Tower- Chicago, IL
2. 311 S Wacker Drive- Chicago, IL
3. 900 North Michigan Ave- Chicago, IL


----------



## Out-south (May 5, 2013)

^^


----------



## Out-south (May 5, 2013)




----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

LillianHannan said:


> i would nominate
> burj khalifa
> petronaus tower


I would look for other towers.


----------



## J349 (Feb 7, 2013)

Commerzbank Tower (Frankfurt) (259m)









Heron Tower (London) (230m)


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Torre Latinoamericana​*Mexico City

*Why this tower?*

Well, Began in 1949, Torre Latinoamericana was the tallest building in the world outside the U.S (and 4th outside N.Y) for a long time. The technology used in this tower was ahead of its time and still being used today for modern skyscrapers in seismic locations. This tower is not only an iconic reference to the city, but also a symbol of great strength that withstood numerous earthquakes while seing the city below it destroyed.​






\
Picture by http://www.vozinsurgentes.com/2013/05/03/a-divertirnos-este-fin-21/


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_China_Tower,_Hong_Kong

Menara Berkembar Petronas (Petronas Twin Towers), Kuala Lumpur
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petronas_Towers

Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shun_Hing_Square


----------



## Feo (Feb 5, 2009)

Grattacielo Pirelli (Milano)









Flatiron Tower (New York City)









Westendstrasse 1 (Franfurt am Main)


----------



## Thanial (May 23, 2011)

So many amazing buildings deserve to be nominated here, but here goes!
1. Flatiron Building
2. Burj Al Arab
3. Bank of China Tower

I would have also loved to have nominated Kingdom Center, Transamerica Pyramid, John Hancock Center, Lake Point Tower, Chicago Tribune Tower, Marina City, One Canada Square, Rockfeller Center, Tokyo City Hall, Aurora Place, National Bank of Dubai Building and a heap of others! Also, wasn't 30. St Mary Axe built in 2004? So that wouldn't be ten years... I'm just saying...


----------



## Vnofd5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanial said:


> Also, wasn't 30. St Mary Axe built in 2004? So that wouldn't be ten years... I'm just saying...


2003. She just makes it


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

1) Gherkin, London
2) Bank of China tower, HK
3) One Canada Square, London


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

prahovaploiesti said:


> Bank of China, Hong Kong
> Chrysler Building, NY
> Empire State Building, NY





Out-south said:


> My top three are.....
> 
> 1. Sears Tower- Chicago, IL
> 2. 311 S Wacker Drive- Chicago, IL
> 3. 900 North Michigan Ave- Chicago, IL





LillianHannan said:


> i would nominate
> burj khalifa
> petronaus tower


except BOC,311S,900 North



Jan said:


> These are already inducted as former world's tallest buildings, so no worries.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Flatiron building
Shanghai World financial center
Columbia center


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Look...I live as far away as anyone from any of these structures...so the winner is Fuller Building 175 5th Avenue New York ! ( Flatiron ) because of it's shape...I like buildings anywhere but most are landmarks to those that live in that city. I see world famous structures but if you had to tip your lid to one building that set it in motion...this is it..I reckon.


----------



## renan braga (Dec 24, 2009)

Edifício Altino Arantes









http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edifício_Altino_Arantes



Edifício Martinelli









http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edifício_Martinelli

Congresso Nacional (edifício)









http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congresso_Nacional_(edifício)


----------



## TaxiRide (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Petronas are alredy in the Hall of Fame hno:icard::cripes:


----------



## Thanial (May 23, 2011)

Vnofd5 said:


> 2003. She just makes it


Okay thanks for that  It's tricky because different sites say different years, Emporis and Wikipedia say 2003, but Foster + Partners, CTBUH and SkyscraperPage say 2004! How can it be this hard to decide which year a building was finished in! :lol:


----------



## renan braga (Dec 24, 2009)

TaxiRide said:


> ^^ Petronas are alredy in the Hall of Fame hno:icard::cripes:


ops


----------



## Monchhichi (Jun 30, 2012)

My top three are.....

*Tokyo Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower*










*Zuellig Building *











*BAKRIE TOWER*


----------



## PangolinOne (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ They are all lovely towers, however none of them are older than 10 yrs.


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

1. 2 IFC, Hong Kong (finished 2003, so it should fit - if not, i'll offer another one).
2. Columbia Searfirst Center
3. Moscow State University building


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Monchhichi said:


> My top three are.....
> 
> *Tokyo Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower*
> 
> ...


must over 10 years  anyway nice building. should nominate next hall of fame cup :cheers:


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

My nominations would be:

The Empire State Building, New York City










The Prudential Building, Boston










and The Renaissance Center, Detroit










If the Empire State Building is already in (which it probably is) then I would replace that with the Shanghai World Financial Center; Shanghai, PRC


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

Seagram Building
Bank of china Tower, HK
30 St. Mary Axe

If 30 St. Mary Axe does not qualify then its Wells Fargo Centre for me


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wow..swfc look amazing!


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Although it is not a skyscraper - I understand completely where you are coming from. Oriel Chambers needs some recognition, but im not sure this list is suitable for it's recognition. 

Nevertheless, beautiful building. 



jdjones said:


> 1. Burj al Arab, Dubai
> 2. Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco
> 
> And although not a skyscraper, it is worthy of a mention as it is the first 'modern building' due to it being the first built with a metal framed glass curtain wall, without this many other candidates would not have been possible:
> ...


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

It looks like 30 St. Mary Axe (The Gherkin) is getting a great deal of votes!

Im glad it's getting the recognition it deserves!


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanial said:


> Okay thanks for that  It's tricky because different sites say different years, Emporis and Wikipedia say 2003, but Foster + Partners, CTBUH and SkyscraperPage say 2004! How can it be this hard to decide which year a building was finished in! :lol:


I believe it was completed in 2003 - but the floors were filled in 2004, thus it opened for business in 2004. 

But it would qualify, due to the actual building being finished in 2003.


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. I would like to nominate these three skyscrapers:

Sears Tower - my fave ever:

Sears Tower por boffo1234567, en Flickr

Messeturm:

Messeturm por - f i r s t l i g h t -, en Flickr

Petronas:

Petronas Towers por Gainsucker, en Flickr

I would also like to nominate Agbar Tower or any in CTBA in Madrid but they're too young, they're not over 10 years old


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2005)

Nobody never ever reads the rules, it seems. ^^

My nominations would be:

1. Flatiron Building - a symbol of elegance and what a street level friendly skyscraper should look like
2. Space Needle - truly unique and a must see for any UFO fan
3. Moscow State University - a rare and fine example of a tower that occupies the entire block and looks cool both if it's built in a middle of a forest or in a dense urban environment; a feat that Triumph Palace failed so miserably to repeat some 50 years later


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Its weird how the Messesturm looks taller than the PTT, when looking up


----------



## zvelf (Nov 23, 2009)

77 West Wacker










Bank of China Tower (the building is really incredible at night in person in a way photographs can't capture)










And if it counts, London City Hall









If it doesn't count, then 35 East Wacker


----------



## yukatan_boy (Jul 7, 2011)

Mi nominations:

*-Willis Tower-Chicago:*









*-Torre Latinoamericana- México City*


















*-Petrona Towers-Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^Too bad only the worst tower will count.


----------



## michael.m stark (May 11, 2013)

i think the 
1 chrysler building
2 burj khalifa
3 empire state building or willis tower


----------



## yukatan_boy (Jul 7, 2011)

tim1807 said:


> ^^Too bad only the worst tower will count.


 what you mean?


----------



## TaxiRide (Feb 4, 2012)

yukatan_boy said:


> what you mean?


IT MEANS: READ THE RULES!


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

*Moscow State University*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

michael.m stark said:


> i think the
> 1 chrysler building
> 2 burj khalifa
> 3 empire state building or willis tower


cannot nominate to this cup


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

*My Choices*

1) Two International Finance Centre, Hong Kong, China.









2) 30 St. Mary's Axe (A.K.A. The Gherkin), London, United Kingdom.










3) Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong, China


----------



## michael.m stark (May 11, 2013)

Azrain98 said:


> cannot nominate to this cup


love the 20's and 30's Art Deco


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

michael.m stark said:


> love the 20's and 30's Art Deco


ok :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

my nominations: 

1) Messeturm Frankfurt,Germany, 1990 


Messeturm von hightower185 auf Flickr

2) Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt, 1997 


Commerzbank frankfurt von hightower185 auf Flickr

3) Chrysler Building, NYC


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

John Hancock Tower, Boston, the original all glass-curtain skyscraper







Marriott Custom House, Boston





Bank of America, Charlotte


----------



## Pell0 (May 6, 2013)

1.









2.









3.









Pictures from Wikipedia


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Wells Fargo Center 1988











Bank of America Corporate Center 1992











Two International Finance Centre 2003


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my god, Torre Latinoamerica needs such a desperate reclad. It shoul get some cladding like what's on John Hancock Tower or 4WTC.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Great, thanks. Here is the Top 16 rankes by votes. If skyscrapers received the same number of votes, they are ranked by height.

Bank of China Tower, HK - 12
30 St Mary Axe, London - 10
International Finance centre - 8
Flatiron Building - 7
Transamerica Pyramide - 5
Moscow State University - 5
Jin Mao Tower - 4
Burj al Arab - 4	
Trump New York - 4
MesseTurm, Frankfurt - 4
Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis - 4
One Canada Square, London - 3
Torre Mayor, Mexico City - 3	
GE Buiding, NYC. - 2
Commerzbank Tower - 2
Seagram Building, NY - 2

Out of the 13 skyscrapers which received 2 votes, I selected 3 (my votes) which are the last 3 in the list, so we have 16 nominees. 

Here is the tournament line-up. Voting starts this Friday.


----------



## Mike Pia Jr. (Feb 4, 2016)

The Flatiron is the best


----------



## PJH2015 (Jan 15, 2015)

My nomination, Beetham Tower in Manchester. The first true skyscraper I saw in person, I used to think it was actually named Beacon Tower because of the way it stands on it's own - 








- Photo by Dandotco








- Photo by Pookey








- Photo by the excellent Paul62

Built in 2006, so just about (sky) scrapes in!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Chrysler Blg (most iconic crown)

Torre Mayor (one of the strongest skyscrapers)

Flatiron Blg (the beginning of a era...)


----------

